# Copperhead bbq



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

This young copperhead _austrelaps superba_ was bought in to us after being saved by a member of the public.
Some kids had been keeping it in a plastic orange juice bottle and were about to throw it on a bbq, to see what would happen.
The people who bought it in were very concerned and i told them that id see if we can save it.
Its been through a bit but dosnt look to bad considering.








Cheers guys


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Poor thing, hope you can get it healthy, I presume you will release it?


----------



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

I wll release it when it gets better, it has drunk some water and eaten a bit of pinky so prospects are good


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

how dangerous is this snake?

when i think of copper heads i think of the north american type.

i know nothing about this

is it elapid?

kids playing with such snakes - dangerous?

or is it non venomous

beautiful


----------



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

The Australian copperhead in an elapid and is in the top 15 or so worlds most venomous snakes.
This 25 cm juvenile would definitly hospitalise you if it gave you a good bite and probably kill you if the proper 1st aid wasnt administered.
Dangerously venomous snakes are very common where we live and kids here have always collected them and always will.
To bad that there are some kids that like to do bad things to animals but im sure as long as there are kids there will be kids who do.


----------



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

Some adult ones form this area get quite large but they are inoffensive animals prefering to retreat



























































Cheers


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Great looking snakes!


----------



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

These and the tiger snake _notechis scutatus_ are the only main i get called out to here and its great because they are my favorites as well.


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Its a shame that kids aren't being brought up to respect these wonderfull animals.Do your schools allow people in to do talks to the kids.Maybe some one could do a presentation and educate the kids about all the reps can be found in your area, and that they have the right to live without the chance of ending up being killed by mindless actions such as being thrown onto a bbq.

I suppose that had one of the kids been bitten by this copperhead it would have been no fault of their own,they were just passing and the snake bite them.

Well done for helping this little one,hope all goes well.
atb,
Gerry.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

think i watched a program about snake hunters that get them out of people home and things like that. they went to a remote island in Tazmaina and they had the biggest copper heads in the world and considered very danderus. think is was acopper head any way?

stupid kids shame they didn't get bitten, wouldn't do that again would they?


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

evilchild said:


> think i watched a program about snake hunters that get them out of people home and things like that. they went to a remote island in Tazmaina and they had the biggest copper heads in the world and considered very danderus. think is was acopper head any way?
> 
> stupid kids shame they didn't get bitten, wouldn't do that again would they?


I think that was tiger snakes?


----------



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

Quite a few islands around Tasmania and each has its own colonies and sub species of tiger snake, usually dark to black,that feed on sea bird chicks and skinks.
Some of the best copperheads and tigersnakes are found on Tasmania and the surrounding isles.
This is my peninsula tiger snake _notechis ater niger ._She is from Kangaroo Island. Her name is Ebony.








cheers


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

wow she lovly


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous which part of Australia you living in?I have a cousin down there on the west coast


----------



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

Im on the East coast Majik, about an hours drive from Melbourne
on the Mornington Peninsula.
Lived in most parts of Australia over the years but always come back to Victoria.
Cheers


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

wow those copperheads are beautiful, anyone ever seen them in the pet trade in the uk?


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful snake. Shame people seem to need to be so cruel. Glad you got it and hope it does well with you : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Flipping gorgeous. Hope it does well


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

They are gorgeous snakes!
About the juice bottle and bbq, simply barbaric!


----------



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

Aussie copperheads and Tigersnakes would do pretty well over there as a pet but you would need to worry about the antivenine for the copperhead.
Tigersnake antivenine could be replaced with some of the cobras that are already a popular snake in collections in the uk.
Ill put up some more pics of the little guy later but here is one that I am releasing in this pic.









*Cheers*


----------

